# Eintrag aus der Spalte auswählen



## Java_Girl100 (28. Jun 2005)

Hallo, ich grüße euch,


würde gerne wissen, mit welchem Befehl ich aus einer Tabelle (Kunden1) den Inhalt einer Spalte auswählen kann. 
Also unter "name" (Spalte) befinden sich bei mir drei Namen. Wie kann ich z.B. den zweiten Namen auswählen oder ausgeben lassen (System.out.prin...)? 




```
String sqlQuery = "select name from Kunden1";
											ResultSet	  rSet = stmt.executeQuery( sqlQuery );
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Jun 2005)

System.out.println(rSet.next().next().getString(1));

BTW: was soll auswählen? mit next() kannst du erstmal durchlaufen


----------



## bambi (28. Jun 2005)

Also nur 'ne kurze Erklaerung dazu - schaetze mal, dass Du noch nicht so lang dabei bist...


```
rSet.next() ;
//Setzt den Pointer auf die naechste Row im Set und gibt true zurueck, wenn die Row existiert (macht also 2 Dinge)

rSet.next().next();
//holt Dir dann also die 2te Zeile ...

rSet.next().next().String(1);
// holt Dir dann den Eintrag als String aus der ersten Zeile in der 2ten Row
```

Aber Du kannst Dir das am besten ja mal in der API ansehen  :wink:


----------



## spoensche (16. Jul 2005)

Du kannst auch direkt mit dem SQL query die datensatzmenge beschränken.

Beispiel:

String sql = "SELECT name FROM kunden WHERE id="1";

Dies funktioniert aber nur, wenn du auch eine spalte hast die id heisst.


----------

